# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  Monogamous Frog - Ranitomeya imitator

## Terry

It's a touching story about two faithful lovers.  :Smile: 

From the Science Now website: 
Monogamy Seen in Amphibians for First Time - ScienceNOW

----------


## John Clare

Hi Terry, thanks for that but we got there a few days ago:  http://www.frogforum.net/press-news-...-monogamy.html

----------


## Terry

It takes a while for news to travel across the great pond  :Smile:

----------

